
Ask HN: How to get clarity of thought? - FahadUddin92
How can I think clearly?
======
gitgud
\- Exercise; running, walking

\- Taking a shower

\- Cleaning your living space

\- Cooking

The act of focusing on something simple, allows you to think about the
important things... which aren't always simple

~~~
piocho
Exactly, that's what I'm trying to do ... which is not easy :).

By doing this, I'm less on my phone & less on my computer. in the same time I
delete some time-consuming apps on my phone.

One thing I can add is to focus on the things your are doing and stick to
them. For example : reading a book or an article completely . Sometimes I just
read the title and only some of the sentences, thus I don't the get the point
or the idea of the authors. (it is one among many others)

------
jaoued
For me, it's a matter of writing down my thoughts and revisit them by reading
my notes later. I can adjust accordingly by refining my thoughts in rewriting
them.

------
borncrusader
More often we think there's a grand unified "catch-all" task one can do to
have a clear mind, but in reality it's the reverse.

Try to form small habits throughout the day. Check out Maslow's hierarchy of
needs. Try to get your daily physiological needs met. Meditation helps too.

------
tmaly
The book The Pyramid Principle has the second part of the book devoted to
logical thinking.

Try to find a copy of an older edition, the material is essentially the same
as the newer edition

------
codeful
* mindmapping

* writing. tips and tools: [https://writingcenter.unc.edu/tips-and-tools/](https://writingcenter.unc.edu/tips-and-tools/)

~~~
codeful
hn discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=874747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=874747)

------
cvaidya1986
Run 5 miles a day. Take a hot shower. Then meditate for 30 min. Write
everything that comes to your mind.

------
ankurdhama
Learn to ask precise and concrete questions and then try to find precise and
concrete answers. Thinking is just a loop of questions and answers.

------
cimmanom
In what way is your thinking unclear?

------
bjourne
Study philosophy!

